# Guaranteed mojano "cure"



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

small brush from a dremmel glue gunned into a plastic tube for a handle












Stick it in a Mojano










And twist... Ouch, they hate that. *o2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

thanks Paul.

just wondering does this violate your hudson bay biotope idea?


my .02


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

No, it's really right in line with it


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip and demonstration!


----------

